# Cement mix & wheelbarrow



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

How much higher does the mixer need to be? Unless it's a lot IMO raising the mixer is best plus it gets the wheels/base out of the mess.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

mark sr said:


> How much higher does the mixer need to be? Unless it's a lot IMO raising the mixer is best plus it gets the wheels/base out of the mess.


It's really a PIA to raise the mixer. Consider that the area may not be flat to begin with. The mixer would need to come up at least 4-6 inches. Mixers should always be on level ground. So placing the mixer on uneven ground is out of the question. Now if I add a platform, I have to level the platform then lock down the mixer & platform. Maybe I'm lazy, but I would rather design my own wheelbarrow to get under the mixer & be done with it. I only mix two 60 pound bags at a time. So its not a lot to empty, but sometimes I just cannot pour into the form & I need to go into the wheelbarrow first. 

I think this is a common problem. You would think that they would design a wheelbarrow to work with small mixers. Hey! This might be my third invention! Thanks.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

maddog1 said:


> The mixer would need to come up at least 4-6 inches. Mixers should always be on level ground. So placing the mixer on uneven ground is out of the question.


Maybe you could add adjustable leg extensions (jacks?) to the mixer base and solve both problems.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Get a 4X4 pallet, install a 3/4 inch plywood top, 

If you still need leveling, add some 2X shorts, under the corners.

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

HotRodx10 said:


> Maybe you could add adjustable leg extensions (jacks?) to the mixer base and solve both problems.



I can see adjustable auto jack stands on this.

ED


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, it sounds like no one has ever run across a wheelbarrow designed to be used with a portable cement mixer. My original post was asking about wheelbarrows for use with a mixer. Jack stands-Pallets- cribbing with 2x4's. Do I want to spend my time & energy rigging up a mixer or do I want to spend my time mixing & pouring cement? All the replies given are things I've already done! There a waste of time & energy & they never really solve the constant change of problems with land grading your working on. 
So I guess everyone has the same problem with these mixers. I've always wonder why the mixer manufacturer does not make the mixer stand higher & solve the problem. But after seeing how mixers work, I believe there are issues with these small mixers & their center of gravity. I'm thinking if the mixer STAND is too high it would become completely unstable during unloading causing it to topple over. That's my guess anyway. I'm going to solve it by building my own wheelbarrow.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

maddog1 said:


> Well, it sounds like no one has ever run across a wheelbarrow designed to be used with a portable cement mixer. My original post was asking about wheelbarrows for use with a mixer. Jack stands-Pallets- cribbing with 2x4's. Do I want to spend my time & energy rigging up a mixer or do I want to spend my time mixing & pouring cement? All the replies given are things I've already done! There a waste of time & energy & they never really solve the constant change of problems with land grading your working on.
> So I guess everyone has the same problem with these mixers. I've always wonder why the mixer manufacturer does not make the mixer stand higher & solve the problem. But after seeing how mixers work, I believe there are issues with these small mixers & their center of gravity. I'm thinking if the mixer STAND is too high it would become completely unstable during unloading causing it to topple over. That's my guess anyway. I'm going to solve it by building my own wheelbarrow.


Depending on the type of mixer you could use this @ 18" height.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

If you're using your mixer a lot I'd just invest in a new one. That work is hard enough without fighting your tools.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

ClarenceBauer said:


> Depending on the type of mixer you could use this @ 18" height.
> View attachment 671103


Well that two wheeler is what I had in mind to build myself! Do you know where I can look for that one on line. I've been looking all over for one. Maybe that one is low enough. Thanks


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Davejss said:


> If you're using your mixer a lot I'd just invest in a new one. That work is hard enough without fighting your tools.


Willing to invest-just can't find the right one-yet.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

maddog1 said:


> Well that two wheeler is what I had in mind to build myself! Do you know where I can look for that one on line. I've been looking all over for one. Maybe that one is low enough. Thanks











Best Wheelbarrow for Hauling Concrete December 2022 Review and Guide - Tools Proper


In this article, you will find a review of the Best Wheelbarrows for Concrete. The most distinguishing features of different Wheelbarrows for Concrete are




svop.org


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

ClarenceBauer said:


> Best Wheelbarrow for Hauling Concrete December 2022 Review and Guide - Tools Proper
> 
> 
> In this article, you will find a review of the Best Wheelbarrows for Concrete. The most distinguishing features of different Wheelbarrows for Concrete are
> ...


Thanks for that link. I'm going to check it out.
Maddog1


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Or Gorilla Cart

(below is the Amazon price)


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

maddog1 said:


> Well, it sounds like no one has ever run across a wheelbarrow designed to be used with a portable cement mixer. My original post was asking about wheelbarrows for use with a mixer. Jack stands-Pallets- cribbing with 2x4's. Do I want to spend my time & energy rigging up a mixer or do I want to spend my time mixing & pouring cement? All the replies given are things I've already done! There a waste of time & energy & they never really solve the constant change of problems with land grading your working on.


We were just trying to help. I tried to put myself in that situation and think what I would do if I was going to use a mixer the way you described. The suggestion I posted is the solution I would look for, because, as I said, it solves both of the problems presented - inadequate height and getting it level on uneven ground. 

I rented one of those mixers once, and put it on a pallet, since I was setting it up in a spot that was fairly level. I'll never do that again. I found it easier to just mix it in the wheelbarrow with a shovel.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> I found it easier to just mix it in the wheelbarrow with a shovel.


use a hoe, its a lot easier.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Fix'n it said:


> use a hoe, its a lot easier.


I found them about the same for mixing, but most often I need the shovel to get the concrete where its going, anyway, so there's less to clean up if I just use the shovel.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

maddog1 said:


> I have 4 cu. ft. cement mixer. The problem is that my wheelbarrow will not fit under the mixer when I try to pour the mix out of the mixer. Can't find any wheelbarrows that are low enough. Yes, I can put the mixer on a platform to raise it up or dig a trench to lower the wheelbarrow, but that's a problem when moving the mixer from job to job. I'm thinking about getting a plastic mixing tub & building my own wheelbarrow at a height I can get under the mixer's barrel. Has anyone solved this problem or has found a wheelbarrow that will work with a standard electric small mixer. Thanks for you advice!


Ayuh,..... I cured that problem by buyin' a mixer like this one,.....
A mixer, 'n wheel barrow, combined,.....


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,..... I cured that problem by buyin' a mixer like this one,.....
> A mixer, 'n wheel barrow, combined,.....


that, i like


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,..... I cured that problem by buyin' a mixer like this one,.....
> A mixer, 'n wheel barrow, combined,.....



Yes- I looked at those Kushlan mixers. But for me it was also a cost factor. Had some pressing medical bills I wanted to get past. Those Kushlan mixers have good ratings. But then I found a Yardmax mixer that I just could not beat. The ratings were just as good as Kushlan's and the price was down to $245. delivered free to my house thru Walmart. Why so cheap. Because right after I bought it (only three left at Walmart) Yardmax changed the dump handle on the very same unit & it became the replacement for the unit design I bought. There were complaints at the time that no buyers could find the Yardmax mixer. That's because Yardmax was clearing them out for the new version. I just happen to get lucky on a search & found one of the remaining three old models at Walmart. My Yardmax does a great job & I saved a lot on the price due to the clear-out sale. 

Some members here stated they just mix in a wheelbarrow because of the inherent problem with these mixers. I've done barrow mixing for a very long time. I'm done with that. Yes maybe one or two 60 pound bags is ok. But when you have a project requiring ten-15 bags, try getting your teenage son to help you. I don't have any children here. Just the wife & myself & I'm done with mixing. I have a project that requires 110 bags. And just let me say about the time savings. I mixed & poured ten bags of 60 pound concrete mix in just under forty minutes. Try to hand mix that much in forty minutes. While your still Hoe'n I will be out of the shower & on the front porch with a cold brew!


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

maddog1 said:


> I have a project that requires 110 bags.


That's when I call the ready-mix supplier.



maddog1 said:


> And just let me say about the time savings. I mixed & poured ten bags of 60 pound concrete mix in just under forty minutes. Try to hand mix that much in forty minutes.


2 batches in my 6 cu. ft. wheelbarrow...20 minutes each...yeah, that's doable. Mixing by hand takes more physical labor than using a mixer, sure, but for me, dumping the bags into the mixer was harder (and messier), and then getting the wheelbarrow lined up to dump it out of the mixer was a PITA too. Maybe it was my lack of experience using a mixer, and I would've got the hang of it after a few more batches.

I'm not saying my way is better, just that it seemed to work better for me, for what I was doing. It's a matter of preference, I suppose, and the size of the job. Up to 10 cu. ft., I'll just batch it in the wheelbarrow. Anything more than that and I'm calling the guy with the 1 CY ready-mix trailer to deliver and dump 1/2 a CY for about the same price as the 20 or so bags.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> That's when I call the ready-mix supplier.
> 
> Well, we need to do a little math here. Calling the Ready-Mix supplier, at least where I live is a Non-Starter. If you do some rough calculations, 110bags of 60 pound mix comes to about a little more than a cubic yard of concrete. Let's say it comes out around 1-1/2 cu. yards. It really does not matter. Four years ago, I had a 24 foot x forty two foot slab poured on my property for a Barn build project. I needed close to fourteen cu. yards of the stuff. The price back then was $120. a yard x 14 = $ 1,680
> 
> ...


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

maddog1 said:


> I mixed & poured ten bags of 60 pound concrete mix in just under forty minutes. Try to hand mix that much in forty minutes.


Done it.
On probably the hottest day of the year.

You win --- mixer is the way to do it.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> 2 batches in my 6 cu. ft. wheelbarrow...20 minutes each...yeah, that's doable. Mixing by hand takes more physical labor than using a mixer, sure, but for me, dumping the bags into the mixer was harder (and messier), and then getting the wheelbarrow lined up to dump it out of the mixer was a PITA too. Maybe it was my lack of experience using a mixer, and I would've got the hang of it after a few more batches.
> 
> I'm not saying my way is better, just that it seemed to work better for me, for what I was doing. It's a matter of preference, I suppose, and the size of the job. Up to 10 cu. ft., I'll just batch it in the wheelbarrow. Anything more than that and I'm calling the guy with the 1 CY ready-mix trailer to deliver and dump 1/2 a CY for about the same price as the 20 or so bags.


Getting cement mix into the mixer. Try this. Get a couple of or more three to five gallon buckets. Break open the bag & pour about a third of the mix into each bucket. Then pout that bucket load into your mixer. That's how I do it without killing myself or making my stupid hernia any worse.

Also I don't have an option out her with anyone that has a short load trail to haul a yard or two. Even if I did, they would be higher in cost more than likely.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

To get the dry mix into the mixer without making a mess.

Place the bag over the opening, or in the opening, depending on it's size.

Then use a pointed trowel to pierce the underside of the bag.

Magic, it empties into the mixer , NO MUSS, NO FUSS.

Yes I do it, I have my own mixer, Gasoline powered, trailer mounted, Nice medium sized, I will need to look at the manual for the CY size.



ED


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

maddog1 said:


> I'm sure that the price now is probably around $140. a yard. No concrete company out here will make a run for 1-1/2 yards. They would be nuts to do it at what it costs to put that truck & driver on the road.


Around here, regular ready-mix is $120-$130 per CY, and the short load charge is about $50, for anything less than 4 CY, so 1 CY would be maybe $180.

Now, the guy with the 1 1/2 CY trailer-mounted mixer charges $40 for delivery and $160 per CY. 1/2 CY from him would be $120. 

1/2 CY of bagged mix would be about $4 X 27 = $108. I'm a cheapskate, but that much of one.



maddog1 said:


> Getting cement mix into the mixer. Try this. Get a couple of or more three to five gallon buckets. Break open the bag & pour about a third of the mix into each bucket. Then pout that bucket load into your mixer. That's how I do it without killing myself or making my stupid hernia any worse.


and you find that easier? To each their own, I guess. If I had a hernia, with or without the mixer, I'd be hiring a young buck to do the heavy lifting.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

de-nagorg said:


> *To get the dry mix into the mixer without making a mess.*
> 
> Place the bag over the opening, or in the opening, depending on it's size.
> 
> ...


Ayuh,..... I needed 2 pallets(2 yds.) where I couldn't get ready-mix to place it,.... Got abunch of young fellas to carry the 80lb. bags down to the mix area,....
Built a little wooden table, 'bout 2'x2', with a lip around it, at just the right height, 'n a little shoot just above the mixer to push the dry mix into the barrel,....
Myself, 'n another guy mixed, placed, 'n finished it all in a day's work,....

The table was the key, drop a bag on the table, bust it open, 'n push the mix in as fast as the mixer could take it,.....
No muss, no fuss, no mess,....


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Wow- I started this thread wit a simple question about cement mixers & wheelbarrows. And here we are at around 27 responses. Its amazing how some of these simple problems are not as simple as we think. So I guess, people, all over the world may look different, etc. but in the end we are all much the same in our every day lives. I think I'm done with this one.😵


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Take care, maddog1. Any updates on what solution you went with and how well it worked, are always appreciated.


----------



## maddog1 (Aug 21, 2012)

HotRodx10 said:


> Take care, maddog1. Any updates on what solution you went with and how well it worked, are always appreciated.


Thank you- If I find a better way I will post it for sure!


----------

